# Lamborghini Aventador diecast conversion



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is a 2011 Hotwheels diecast Lamborghini Aventador body on a Mattel/Tyco 440X2 chassis. Body and chassis cost under $4.

The wheelbase is a great fit with the front wheels in the forward position.
The body is held on with double-sided tape.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I wish they would get a clue !


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GTP - someone did make them in resin cast bodies - i have 2 of them i got them from ebay. i ll have to look up his seller's name. FYI.

Wes


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks good! I picked up one of those, might have to try that.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Slick fit...*

It really does NOT get much better than that for a wheelbase to line up. You may want to issue kevlar vests to the turn marshals though.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> It really does NOT get much better than that for a wheelbase to line up. You may want to issue kevlar vests to the turn marshals though.


amazingly, most Hot wheels Diecasts... that can be sloterized lol...
fit their 440x2 - 3 chassis...

just finishing up a H/W A-Team Van 2 one now :freak: 
amongst a few dozen other H/W diecasts that i've already done :wave:
just an FYI on chassis fit 2 H/W :wave:

Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:

PS; NEED 2 get me 1 of dem' Lambor's 2 ;-)


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

A better driving experience can be had using the Tyco HP7 chassis.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice conversion!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

1976Cordoba said:


> A better driving experience can be had using the Tyco HP7 chassis.


got a pic of an HP-7 ' Doba???
not contest'n u'r view...just want 2 c the design of the tabs 4 inst.

the 440x2 - 3's just cut the clips & LEAVE LOWER PAN INTACT...
4 real easy mounting.. (??)
TY :wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what I have observed regarding Tyco/Mattel chassis' is that the wide chassis usually fit any body made for the wide mount since Tyco Pro/Curve Hugger days.
it appears they have stayed constant with that body mount system through the various changes in chassis design.
the real Tyco fanatics will correct me about the parts I have messed up! LOL


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

nice al


----------

